# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  رمضان ربيع القلوب

## انور ابو البصل

رمضان ربيع القلوب

مشاركة أنور صالح أبو البصل :

الحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على مَن لا نبيَّ بعده ، أما بعد : 
شهر رمضان ربيع القلوب ، والقرآن شفاء لما في الصدور ، ولآيات الذكر الحكيم وقع وتأثير على النفوس فهي تحيي القلوب وتلين الجلود فيخرج دعاء وبكاء ومناجاة من القلوب الخاشعة والعيون الدامعة .
يقول الله عز وجل :" الله نزل أحسن الحديث كتابا متشابها مثاني تقـشعر منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم إلى ذكر الله " (الزمر23)
وكان المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي ولصدره أزيز كأزيز المرجل من البكاء .
ويطلب من ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن يقرأ عليه القرآن فلما بلغ قول الله عز وجل : فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا " (النساء41) يقول : حسبك ، وينظر إليه ابن مسعود فإذا عيناه تذرفان " .
ويسمع من عجوز تقرأ قول الله عز وجل :هل أتاك حديث الغاشية " (الغاشية 1) وتبكي وتعيد وتبكي فيضع رأسه على الباب ويبكي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول :" نعم أتاني ، نعم أتاني " وهذا أبو بكر الصديق أبرز تلاميذ مدرسة النبوة ، رجل أ سيف ، رقيق القلب لا يستطيع القراءة من كثرة البكاء رضي الله عنه وأرضاه .
وعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه المعروف بجلده وقوة قلبه وشدة بأسه وشكيمته يسمع قارئا أثناء تجواله في الليل لتفقد الرعية يقرأ :
والطور * وكتاب مسطور* في رق منشور* والبيت المعمور* والسقف المرفوع * والبحر المسجور* إن عذاب ربك لواقع *ماله من دافع " (الطور 18)
فيقول: "قسم حق ورب الكعبة" ، ويخر مغشيا عليه فيحمل إلى بيته ويبقى مريضا ثلاثين يوما يعوده الناس .
القرآن كلام رب العالمين ، يدهش العقول ويبكي العيون ، وينفذ حتى إلى قلوب المشركين والكافرين .
فعتبة بن ربيعه يأتي بوجه ويسمع آيات من الذكر الحكيم فيعود بوجه آخر ، ويشهد قائلا :والله ما سمعت مثله قط ، ما هو بالشعر ، ولا بالسحر ، ولا بالكهانة .
والنجاشي يسمع آيات من سورة مريم يقرأها جعفر بن أبي طالب فتفيض أعينه من الدمع فتنزل فيه الآية : وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا آمنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين " (المائدة 83)
هكذا القرآن يؤثر في القلوب ويغير النفوس .ولله دره ما أعظم أثره .
منقوول


اللَّهُمَّ تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا صَالِحَ الأَعْمَالِ وَاجْعَلهَا خَالِصةً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

وَصَلِّ اللَّهُمَّ وَسَلِّمْ وَبَارِكْ عَلَى سَيِّدِنَا مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَأَصْحَابِهِ وَأَتْبَاعِهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ إِلَى يَوْمِ 

الدِّيِنِ، وَالحَمْدُ لله رَبِّ العَالَمِيِنَ.


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
أنور صالح أبو البصل – أبو المأمون

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم اجعلنا من اهل القرآن وخاصته واجعله شفيع لنا يوم القيامة

اشكرك يا اخي على المشاركة الرائعة ..

تقبّل مروري  :Smile:

----------


## &روان&

يا رب اكتبنا مع الشاهدين 
شكرا الك على الفائدة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------

